# dumbell shoulder press with hammer grip



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

Does doing a dumbell press with a hammer grip (palms facing each other) hit the medial and lateral delts?

Thanks


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Would be interested to know. I have a dodgy shoulder, and PScarb suggested to me doing it like this - certainly makes it a bit easier on the shoulder, just wondering how effective it is/what it hits versus a standard press.


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

I Don't think it makes a lot of difference, I know that the Arnie press works the shoulders differently there are plenty if vids for it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Would be interested to know. I have a dodgy shoulder, and PScarb suggested to me doing it like this - certainly makes it a bit easier on the shoulder, just wondering how effective it is/what it hits versus a standard press.


I can lift alot more using a standard grip that i can with the hammer grip so i was thinking that it either hit diferent muscle heads or it was one of those 'to be avoided' exercises.

If pscarb recommended you doing it with a dodgy shoulder i think it cant be one of the dodgy execises cos the guy knows his stuff.

:beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Deacon NWales said:


> I Don't think it makes a lot of difference, I know that the Arnie press works the shoulders differently there are plenty if vids for it


Have tried the arnie press and i really dont like it. It just doesnt feel right for me but one of my mates swears by it.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It should work the delts just as well as doing the standard press mate so go for it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Using a hammer grip rather than a fully pronated grip (palms facing away) will reduce the amount of rotation around the shoulder joint - which is why it's more beneficial to those with shoulder problems.

Not sure how/if it changes muscle recruitment though.


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

In theory, there should be no real difference in the recruitment of the delts (if the conventional press is done correctly). What it does appear to do, is to take the tri's out of the exercise, which means you're moving the weight with the delts rather the delts and the tris.

Mark


----------

